# Dubai tightens rules on expat housing tax



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Rules are being tightened in Dubai to make sure that expats pay housing fees by the end of June next year in a crackdown aimed at reducing the numbers not being billed for the tax. Dubai Municipality said that it is going to be more efficient in terms of sending out bills and tracing people [...]

Click to read the full news article: Dubai tightens rules on expat housing tax...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ahh the EF Editor....Harbinger of bad news for the expats! 

This is just another way to squeeze money out of us whilst still trying to market the "tax free" environment Dubai is so proud of. Someone needs to pay for the landscaping and it's definitely not the indigenous population!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubai and efficiency in the same sentence? Clearly not written by someone who lives here.

Besides, it isn't really news, as they have been saying this every year since I have been here and little changes.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Good to see it finally being called what it really is. Not a "fee" but a TAX!


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

5% House tax
5% Security deposit (which never gets refunded)
5% Commission
What next? They should abolish the commission, ban it, make it illegal especially since they have RERA to regulate all agents and the home owner is charged a sum by the agency anyway.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Security fees do get refunded. I have had them back and provided you have not damaged the property there is no reason why everyone shouldn't (provide they keep the receipt). Wear and tear is permitted.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

For the last three years I've never had the security deposit ever refunded. The property was in mint condition when I left it every time. If a survey is conducted in Dubai, I would assume that over 75% of tenants never get their security deposit refunded.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've had mine returned each time I moved. Have you actually followed up on the security deposit Rutilius? The last time my deposit was due, it took them nearly 8 months!


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

After about a year of following up I gave up as I was fed up of the lies and excuses.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> After about a year of following up I gave up as I was fed up of the lies and excuses.


They won


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Dont they always?

You as a tenant or an employee or a customer (DEWA, Etisalat etc) have limited or no rights.

The faster you figure that out helps save you from tearing off the little hair that you have on your head.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Did anyone notice their deadline ties in with the Emirates ID card deadline in Dubai? Obviously, this is how they think they will achieve their target.


----------

